# U guessed it - another Newby!



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh blimey ladies - where do I start!
I joined this site on a recommendation but have to confess, after looking through for a while before registering, I'm totally confused by absolutely everything!
I had being trying to get to get my fertility checked for 2 years but was delayed due to a thyroid problem.
I went with my HB (I think this is my husband or is it a pencil?) this Tuesday at long last for our first 'proper' chat with the Dr.  At this point, we were fully expecting to be told that we would need to carry out a million tests before any decision was made.  It turns out that my Thyroid is now normal, my fallopian tubes (FT's I pressume?) are not bloked and the HB's sperm count is fine - our problem is 'unexplained infertility' and I am already (as of yesterday) taking 50mg of Clomifene for 5 days (started yesterday)  and need to have a scan on 12th May and if folicles are good I have a CGP (Pregnyl 5000 units).
We are still in shock that we may actually conceive!  I haven't slept and my brain is going like the clappers. 
The problem we have is that I cannot understand a word the Dr said and am itching to know just how increased our chances are? - does anyone know?
I don't even know what this type of treatment is called.
I feel such a novice as everyone on the board seems to know so much! - I'm scared!
If anyone can give me any advice, I just might get some sleep tonight!
Thanks
Ladyplops
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Ladyplops 

Congratulations on making that all important first post!
now we can help you get around the message boards and help support you 

First things first - save the main index page to your favorites or make it your home page  this page needs to be checked frequently and by pressing f5 it will update for you- wherever you see pink hearts - new stuff has been posted in that area since you last checked!

Next I will leave you a link to the Clomid board/threads as I feel someone there will be able to answer you more specificly as they are currently doing the same thing as you, When I did Clomid it was sooo diferent 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

You will find lots of helpful advice within the clomid threads so  and I hope that your dreams come true 
Sending you some   & 

~Dizzi~

OOps I just looked at your last posts and it seems youve found the Clomid threads already


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Ladyplops (great name!)

Hope you've found your way round - this site is an invaluabke source of support & information. If you're not already you'll soon be hooked!!

Lots of love and luck for the future,

Sue x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ladyplops

if you look at this link you will find a lit of abreviations so you will know what others are talking about.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/
Good luck with the clomid. What part of Essex are you from? I'm from canvey Island.

love kImx x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Kim,

I'm a Romford lass - yes plastic blonde too!
I think I'm hooked to this site already - this is the 2nd time of logged on today already.
I'll be off now to go and visit my mum (who is just as excited about the treatment as I am!)


I will log on again later
Ladyplops
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ladyplops.. Welcome to FF Hunny!!  

And can I say already I'm glad you've joined cos your posts have made me    Obviously I'm sorry you're in this situation but you're posts have brightened my day (which as I had a suspected miscarriage last week is no mean fete hun, so well done!!  )

I don't know much about Clomid tx as we have male factor fertility problems and are currently waiting to start ICSI treatment. (The miscarriage and how we came to be pg is a complete mystery as dh has v v low sperm count?!!)

You will soon become addicted to this site, we all are!!  It's a fantastic source of support and encouragement and when you're feeling low someone elses excitement will always pick you back up again..

Good luck hun and lots of  

Amanda x


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Ladyplops welcome to FF,

I hope you've managed to get some answers on the clomid boards.  I have unexplained infertility but when I was put on clomid it was literally take it, check my day 21 progesterone level to make sure I'd ovulated then it was get on with it!!!

 with everything!

Love
Claire
x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I feel like I've joined a 'sisterhood' - how marvellous is this!

Amanda,  I'm sorry about the suspected miscarriage my love - glad to know I brightened ur day a little tho   - oh check me out - ive 'added an icon' and am on a roll!

This is now my 4th log-in of the day and DH is pleased for the peace and quiet!

I've actually got my 12 day scan this Thursday and if follies are good, I have the injection - not sure when I need to go back after that but will ask the nurse on the day - this is so nice to be able to talk about this without fear of my friends setting fire to themselves to rid the boredom!

Ladyplops
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi ladyplops 

this site is great, i am addicted dh is also glad to have peace and quiet   

good luck with your scan on Thursday, i noticed you are from Romford, i am from Dagenham

keeo in touch 


tracey


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

This site just gets better - even people from my own area!
Baby questions aside for a mo - do you know how I put the 'personal details' (in pink at the bottom of message) on?

I read that you tried Clomid for 6 months without sucess - I'm doing my 1st one now and dont really know much about it - any bits of info? 

Lady plops
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya ladyplops 

to put your 'personal details in' click on profile at top of page, then on the left hand side you will have some options, you need to click on 'forum profile information' at the bottom of this screen is a box called 'signature' you put your details in there and then save (hope i have explained this ok  )

seems like a long time ago since i had clomid all i can remember is i had to keep going in for scans until eggs/follicles were a certain size then nurse would inject me (cant remember what its called ) then dh and i had   for the next 3 days 

good luck to you 

i was going to pm you (as dont do that very often) ,maybe another time if thats ok with you

Tracey


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladyplops and welcome to the site - u will soon get the hang of it!!

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Ok - blonde moment again!  What is PM?
Do you know anything about Clomid?  I've looked on the thread but cant seem to find much about it and what it actually does?

Speak soon
x

ps  -sorted the signature - thanks


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Sorry for not responding before - |I'm so blonde, I didn't know there was a 2nd pages of messages (I'm pc illiterate!).

Thanks for the message - best of luck to you - hope u win the lottery this week and then you can pay for the egg share! 

Lady
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ladyplops  

pm is  - personal message, there is a small green scroll to the left of the screen under everyones chosen picture (i think) and you can send a personal message rather than post on here if you wish

tracey


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to FF Ladyplops,
Have you ever though about writing a book, your posts are so funny! 
Good luck with the Clomid, don't know anything about it except that a girl I work with had it and now has two beautiful boys, so fingers crossed! 
Love Emma.b x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Emma B!

I think I ramble more than write - my DH said that the whole site must think I'm nuts and that I shouldn't be allowed out un-supervised!

I saw ur pics - what beatiful boxers!  I used to have one and he was such a big part of our family.  My mum, gawd bless her, has practically made a shrine to our 'Tyson' (so not my choice of name!).

Anyway, back to the matter in hand - was ur friend on Clomid for long before falling, not that I'm impatient !

Speak soon
Lady of plop
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladyplops,

Boxers are the best dogs you could ever have. I bet you miss yours. 

I'm not sure how long my friend was on Clomid before she fell pg or why she was on it. I will ask her today at work.

Bye for now Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladyplops reading your message gave me a chuckle!! Thanks hun i need cheering up!!

Wishful thinking winning the lottery!!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya,

I try to stay happy and make light of it to keep going! - been a total hormonal wreck today - even argued with myself as had no-one to take it out on.

Got my 12 day scan tom morning - keep em crossed for me?

If you win - I'd like a cut for my good luck wishes!

Take care
Lady
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladyplops

Spoke to the girl at work who had clomid. She had a m/c after which it was taking her ages to concieve so her GP prescribed clomid. She fell pregnant after taking the Clomid for three months and had a lovely baby boy.

I have got my fingers crossed for you

Lol Emma.b x


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Ladyplops ( I gotta ask!!?)

Just wanted to say that I wish you loads of luck on the Clomid route and I hope things work out well ( ...and quick!) for you.  The whole fertility journey seems like a big test of patience sometimes!!!

Anyway, your story struck a cord with me cos you also have thyroid probs - me too. You are also really funny ( hey..me too!!!    )

I have been on tx for thyroid for a few years now.  Do you think that affected your fertility?

Anyhooo - wanted to wish you all the luck and     

take care
Andee
xxxxxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi ladyplops
ive just been reading bak on ur post i felt like u wen i joined the site  i havent had another appoint at the hospital since joining at my last appointment i didnt understand a lot ov wot i was told it is only for the advice from the girls on here that i will be able to go to my nxt appointment clued up
good luck with everything 
    
bubbles for good luck and support 
steph


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Ladplops!
Loved the HB term! Yeah, mine could as easily be a lump o'lead sometimes  
Hi & good luck!

Ella


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Steph and Ella,

I'm chat on here so much now that I'm having trouble keeping up with who I spoke to on what thread - not because I'm blonde (much!).

I'm now a 2WW lady - I feel like so an old hand at this now. AF is due on the 19th and if she stays off the train that is Ladyplops I cant test until the 23rd!!!! - I'll be in the nuthouse by then!

Pray for me ladies! - Feel free to PM

Ladyplops
x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

You are a breath of fresh air in this IF world  wish you all the luck in the world, just make sure that you're not on here too much cos you and hubby will need time for   Mind you if yours is anything like mine it won't take five minutes!.......... and that's being generous!!

Keep at it !!!!

Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Beauty, you are also very funny!! 

I think the pressure to perform when they're in this ttc mode is responsible for the less than 5 minute rule for    cos my dh has joined this club over last 6 months or so but always had much more stamina before we started having investigations and stuff?!  

Ahhh well.. never mind..

TTFN Take Care 

Amanda x


----------



## Icemoose (May 9, 2006)

I just want to say WELCOME

I am new as well!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

...Cheers Icemoose - now there's a username to rival mine!
I'm getting the hang of this site now (although chat is way too fast for me) - I'm having trouble keeping track of what threads I'm in now though!

Take care
Ladyplops
Mad on Clomid, loopy on 2ww and way out there being a non-smoker (3 whole mighty long days to be precise!)


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

& well done for 3 days non smoking! That is a feat in itself ( I gave up a few years ago now)
Your clomid ride sounds fun- NOT. My turn will come for that & I'm not looking forward to it but it's the end result right?


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ella,

Thanks for the words of support re smoking - if only I'd read them on Friday morning!  I'm sad to say that I smoked about 10 **** on Friday night at a friends leaving party - I've learnt the hard way that I cannot be trusted around alcohol!
Also got AF pains today (and I'm not even due until next Friday!).  

If I stay off the ****, It'll be a miracle!

Thanks again hun

Ladyplops
non-smoker of 2 days (previously 5 days!)
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Ladyplops

Don't be dis-heartened about the ****, it's flaming hard giving up!! Luckily I've never smoked but my dh does and he's finding it v v difficult to give up! 

Don't read too much into the AF pains, it could be related to your drug therapy or anything doesn't necessarily mean the dreaded AF is on the way...so stay    until test day!

Good Luck  

Amanda x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres a Link you Smoking girls _may_ be interested in http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,90.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the words of support - I'm back on the **** today as I really struggled yesterday and as this is my 2nd week on my 2ww, its just too much - trust me to pick the worst possible time to try and give up smoking for the 1st time.

I quit for almost a week so it is possible - I'm going to quit again properly on Monday as AF is sure to have arrived by then.  I know I should stay  
but I'm being realistic so the blow is not too much to bear (I think I'm dreading another hormonal month on Clomid just as much as my AF!)

I will succeed!

Thanks again
Lady
x


----------

